# Wade POC



## asaenz33 (Feb 19, 2012)

Where's a good drive to and wade spot in port o Connor 

Thanks in Adavance


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

I don't know of any really except boggy bayou. Fish the passes going into the lake. It's been more than 20 years (pre my own boat) since I've waded or even fished there but we did catch fish.


----------



## asaenz33 (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## Johnnycb (Aug 6, 2005)

Boggy has been really crowded and fishing slow over four wades in three days I caught only two legal trout (released), 4 dinks and 5 rat reds and 7 ladyfish aka skipjack.

I was there the weekend before the 4th of July..... 
On Saturday morning there were.....

3 or 4 yaks
12-14 waders
9 boats carryin 2-4 people each

and this was just on the beach front and another 3 or 4 waders in the lake. If ya go, I suggest during the week.


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

Park by the little jetties in the front and wade all over the sand guts till you can't stand anymore also, their is a gut right against the grass that the reds like to run on a daily basis. If you fish on the ICW side, their is a flat about 20 yards off the jetties then can hold a good number of trout in the fall. 

Also, if you wade on the left side, don't bother getting in till you are parallel with the grass line. You will sink, don't ask me how I know.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## asaenz33 (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks for all the good info


----------



## H2OhMan (Aug 11, 2013)

If you are up for a hike, go to Boggy but hit the beach and walk up to Broad Bayou. It may be 1/2 mile from the mouth of Boggy. You can try and wade fish the lake but it is VERY soft. The main inlet for the lake is on the north end. I have done well fishing the cut and out front in the main bay. For me it seems to be better in Spring and September - October.
Good luck


----------



## tspitzer (Feb 7, 2013)

x2 on Clint---last trip the boat broke--caught some really nice reds between the jetties and the ICW --you can walk out to the end of the rocks and that weather station hold a lot of fish too--


----------

